# Can only pick one item.



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Well for amusement really , after admiring everybody's coffee corners and all the pieces of kit they have accumulated over the years, I thought it would be interesting to hear what device/ piece of kit you are most particularly chuffed with. Or which is the most cherished and know you will be keeping hold of through all your future upgrades, because you feel your journey through the of world of coffee wouldn't be the same without it .

simple rules.

only one piece of kit allowed

ill start it off

as I am new to all this and havent got setup yet.

The pale blue x1 i was gifted by friend as he was sure I would get it working again.

(Trust me if I have to forge a new boiler in my shed it will live again)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

No brainer - got to be LI. Does exactly what it says on the tin...and more.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Have yet to see one in the flesh


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

My L1 for me too. Cost a lot of money but every time I use it, I'm reminded of why it was worth every penny. As TSK says, it does exactly what it's supposed to.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Whoa 2 L1's. Are you trying to convince me lever is the way to go


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Whoa 2 L1's. Are you trying to convince me lever is the way to go


Make that 3 ......









If I had an inexhaustible supply of money and space I'm might be temped to add something next to it.

i don't think I would ever get rid of it.

too much fun to use , makes great coffee


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Motta teflons. Fantastic for steaming and pouring.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Should of put favourite item except L1 .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm quite attached to my Torr Tamper - I see him (yes - it's a him) as a life partner* baring changing my machine to one with a different size basket.

*my wife is worried.

As for my machine and grinder - which I love - I'm a long way from death (hopefully) so who knows what technological changes may come in the future!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Ah finally people without leveritis


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

For me it's the Bezzera Strega! I can't compare it with anything else because it's my first espresso machine but levers are a favourite of mine and the only machine I would upgrade to would be an L1. I also have a Cherub at my shop which is perfect for a work set up


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Scales. So long as I have them to dial in I can make decent coffee with most equipment. Without them it wouldnt matter what equipment i would be lost


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Motta Teflon milk jug....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My Grindenstien knock box, My reg barber tamper and my Mazzer Mini E.....difficult to choose just one item and these 3 have been with me many a long year, with nary a thought about upgrading them.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My Chemex. Totally in love with the brews I can produce from it.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Was looking at one yesterday to keep me tied over till I can find me a setup . Would my krups burr grinder be up to the job .?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thecatlinux said:


> Would my krups burr grinder be up to the job .?


For brewed coffee, yes it should be able to manage that.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmmm. It would have to be my new Portaspresso Rossa TR. Mind you, would I be able to manage without the matching Rosco grinder?

If you ask me next week then you may get a different answer!

David


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

For me it's an HG-one. It's just pure simplicity, style and function, which as an Engineer I really appreciate. I can also see it outlasting me!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

One item.....

Started out with it and use it daily

Aeropress

(though takes a back seat for V60 at weekends)


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

GS11 said:


> One item.....
> 
> Started out with it and use it daily
> 
> Aeropress


I have to agree - one item, desert island (that sells coffee) it would have to be an Aeropress, my latest toy of the week (can't believe it took me this long!)


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

My 35cl and 50cl motta teflons. For 2 reasons, 1) I love those jugs, they will be with me through all my coffee endeavours, and 2) It's sadly the only equipment I own.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

1200ml Sowden Softbrew.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Atomic stove top moka pot


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Atomic Stovetop! Does that give similar results like the Bialetti?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes similar, but they are 60 years old!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

probably bomb proof as well


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Soll said:


> probably bomb proof as well


Atomic Bomb proof


----------

